# Bell Or Sasktel



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone in Saskatchewan that has used both providers with the iPhone and which was better?

Thanks for any info,

Kevin


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I go home to Sask. several times a year. My iPhone 4 is on Telus, which roams with SaskTel when there. My buddy on one trip to the North Battleford area has a Rogers iPhone 3GS and he relied on my personal hotspot for nearly the whole trip for mail and internet access as 3G signal was weak and spotty. My brother-in-law, who lives in Grenfell and is on Bell complained of service at our campsites in the east central part of the province (Yorkton and Moosomin) while my Telus/SaskTel roaming iPhone performed without issue. Hope that helps.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

I understand that Bell & telus tower-share across most of Canada, so shouldn't their coverage areas be identical?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nope, not even close. Using Bell in Alberta will get you only about half the coverage of Telus. A lady in our neighbourhood pub sat beside me yesterday with her Bell phone and could not connect to the internet, Bell's signal was so weak. I fired up my personal hotspot on my Telus iPhone and let her check her email.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

SINC said:


> Nope, not even close. Using Bell in Alberta will get you only about half the coverage of Telus. A lady in our neighbourhood pub sat beside me yesterday with her Bell phone and could not connect to the internet, Bell's signal was so weak. I fired up my personal hotspot on my Telus iPhone and let her check her email.


Well, so much for believing THEIR advertising :greedy:

Thanks for sharing your experience! I have done similar for Rogers customers here, and while traveling to the east coast.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks All, will wait for new iPhone and stay with Sasktel.


----------



## waloshin (Jun 20, 2009)

Sasktel likely wont have the iPhone 5 till the iPhone 6 comes out.


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Sasktel will have the next iPhone as soon as it is released in Canada now that they are an official carrier. Let's hope Canada gets the next iPhone at the same time as the US


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't they have Telus in Saskatchewan?? why don't you just go with them if they have a better coverage in western Canada?


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Sasktel's plans are a fair bit better...


----------

